# Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads



## Werbung (5. Juli 2017)

werbung​
Im Auftrag unseres langjährigen Partners Balzer suchen wir aktuell 12 Tester für die neuen Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads!


*
------------------------------ Information -----------------------------*

Der Produkttest ist bereits beendet. Die Testberichte findet ihr hier im Thread ab Seite 4 oder gesammelt auf dieser Übersichtsseite! 
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------*​






Aufgrund einer neuartigen 3D Photo Print Technologie bestechen die brandneuen Shirasu Shads durch unfassbar realistische Dekors. 

Bisher wurden die Dekore auf die Gummifische per Pinsel oder Spray aufgebracht, bei den Shirasu Photo Print Shads werden sie aufgedruckt!  

Die Schuppenmuster von echten Fischen werden gescannt und daraus dann Druckmatrizen angefertigt, die dann direkt auf die Gummifische gedruckt werden. 

Anschließend werden die Shads dann mit einer UV-Lackbeschichtung versiegelt. 

Die Form der Gummifische ist so ausgelegt, dass sie beim Einholen extrem flanken. Dadurch kommen die realistischen Dekore so richtig zur Geltung.











*Jeder Tester erhält ein bunt gemischtes Set aus Shirasu Photo Print Shads in verschiedenen Größen und Farben. *​Die Printshads stehen in 10cm , 13cm und 17cm sowie 6 verschiedenen Farben zur Verfügung. 

Außerdem legt die Firma Balzer auch noch ein paar Jigköpfe mit drauf.  






*
So könnt ihr Tester werden:*

Schickt eure Bewerbung mit folgenden Angaben:


Name
Nickname
Wo ihr die Gummifische testen möchtet

*per E-Mail mit dem Betreff Shirasu Print Shad an:*

printshad@anglerboard.de

Bewerbungsschluss ist der *16.07.2017*

Die ausgewählten Tester werden im Anschluss von uns per E-Mail benachrichtigt und erhalten das Gummifisch-Paket per Post zugesendet. 

Bis zum *30.08.2017* muss dann ein ausführlicher Testbericht mit Bildern verfasst, und uns per E-Mail zugesendet werden. (Genaue Informationen erhalten die ausgewählten Tester noch zusammen mit den Gummifischen!)

Datenschutz:
Eure persönlichen Daten werden ausschließlich zur Ermittlung der Tester gespeichert.
Die Daten der Tester welche nicht berücksichtigt wurden, werden unverzüglich nach Bewerbungsschluss gelöscht.

Die Daten der ausgewählten Tester werden ausschließlich zur Versandabwicklung an die Firma:
Balzer GmbH
36341 Lauterbach
übermittelt. 



Als Einstimmung für die Tester hier noch 2 Videos zu den neuen Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads:

[youtube1]h1jvxRmBfVA[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1jvxRmBfVA


[youtube1]NOhhgCFUS8k[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOhhgCFUS8k


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*



Werbung schrieb:


> Bis zum *30.08.2017* muss dann ein ausführlicher Testbericht mit Bildern verfasst, und uns per E-Mail zugesendet werden. (Genaue Informationen erhalten die ausgewählten Tester noch *zusammen mit der Rute*!)


Interessant, was für eine Rute gibt es denn dazu?


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Das kommt davon, wenn man die Vorlagen übernimmt  
Dabei hab ich es bestimmt 5x durchgelesen!  Danke für den Hinweis Michael! 

Eine Rute ist also nicht dabei - dafür aber wirklich schöne Gummifische #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

grins - die merken ALLES, jeden Fehler, jedes Fehlerchen, ALLES.....

Tolle Boardies, die auch mehr als Überschriften lesen.

Topp!!!


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - die merken ALLES, jeden Fehler, jedes Fehlerchen, ALLES.....
> 
> Tolle Boardies, die auch mehr als Überschriften lesen.
> 
> Topp!!!


Hab mich auch als gründlicher Tester beworben *zwinker*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

ich los die nicht aus ......

Bei Franz einschleimen.....





PS:
Geile Signatur hast Du!!


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Noch´n Schreibfehler >) 

Jeder Tester erhält ein bunt *gemsichtes* Set aus

Wie war das? Wer ein Fehler findet wird Tester?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

so - oder so ähnlich ;-)


----------



## NomBre (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Habe mich auch mal beworben. Haben da alle die gleiche Chance? Habe heuer mir ein Kayak zugelegt um die großen Seen im Frankenland (Brombachsee, Altmühlsee etc) abzuklappern ;-)


----------



## Mxxks (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Die gefallen bestimmt auch Egon. |rolleyes

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Es wird nicht einfach nur gelost. Franz hat das irgendwann mal erläutert, er versucht da gut zu streuen. Etwas newbies, etwas Profis, verschiedene Gewässer etc. Er gibt sich da große Mühe. Lange, ausgefeilte Texte kann man sich sparen, die will der arme Kerl nicht von allen Bewerbern lesen


----------



## Casso (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Und deswegen bewerbe ich mich auf derartige Tester Gesuche auch gar nicht erst. Wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern "viel Glück" und vor allem viel Spaß später am Wasser mit den Biestern!


----------



## rippi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Als beliebtester User des Anglerboards und selbsternannter SoftBait-Experte habe ich mich natürlich noch nicht beworben und werde es klassisch 1 Minute vor Abgabeschluss machen. Damit kann ich nur den Zuschlag bekommen.


----------



## phirania (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Ja Rippi ist soo beliebt der wird genommen ohne Bewerbung..


----------



## NomBre (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Ahso, alles klar. Na dann schauen wir mal. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Franz macht das schon, da hab ich keinerlei Sorgen....
;-)))


----------



## rippi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz macht das schon, da hab ich keinerlei Sorgen....
> ;-)))


Glaub nicht, ich habe immer noch keine Bestätigung bekommen. Ist der Review für den Köder überhaupt sinnvoll, wenn ich keinen Beitrag leiste, meiner Meinung nach hat er dann nur so viel Wert, wie die Testberichte in den gängigen Angelwerbeschriften.


----------



## Meik87 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Neu angemeldet und direkt als gründlichen Tester beworben. Wenn das auch noch klappen sollte - Wahnsinn !


----------



## Santantas (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

so habe mich auch mal wieder beworben  vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal


----------



## Yveless (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Hallo Zusammen,

warte auch ganz gespannt ob es klappt

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Yves


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Hallo Leute,
die 12 Tester sind nun ausgewählt und wurden soeben per E-Mail von mir benachrichtigt. 

Tester sind folgende Boardies:

Basshunter
BenMa
der_nimlot
n1c0
Yveless
Peh
Michael_05er
TrimmiBerlin
oh-nass-iss
renrök
mind
silvio.i

Sorry an alle für die es diesmal nicht geklappt hat. 

Ich wünsche alle Testern viel Spaß beim Testen der Balzer Shirasu Print Shads und natürlich tolle Fänge!


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Hurra, ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Das wird ein Spass.
Pünktlich zum 4 Tage Wochenende..... ;-)


----------



## renrök (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Freu mich und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!


----------



## Yveless (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Super das freut mich riesig |supergri

Gruss Yves


----------



## Peh (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Ja ich bin auch total gespannt


----------



## renrök (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Testköder sind angekommen.
Rechtzeitig, um sie mit ins Allgäu zu nehmen.

Sehen schon geil aus, man könnt glatt selbst reinbeißen.
Will aber nicht vorgreifen.





Besten Dank!


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

War die Box mit dabei? Hab von zu Hause noch keine Meldung, dass schon wieder Angelkram in der Post war [emoji12]


----------



## renrök (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Jepp, kamen in der Box und in einem riesigen! Karton


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Find ich sehr cool, dass die Gummis nicht einfach in einer Tüte kommen! Gut sehen sie in der Tat aus, ich freu mich auf den Postboten


----------



## n1c0 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Danke an Balzer und das Anglerboard-Team für die Möglichkeit an solchen Tests teilzunehmen. Ich freue mich auch schon drauf 

Kam die Box mit DHL oder mit einem anderen Paketdienst? Bei mir ist noch nichts eingetroffen. Kann kaum erwarten sie am we zu testen!

*edit* Kommt mit DPD...


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Meine Box ist gestern angekommen. Sehen super aus die Gummis, ich lasse sie aber erstmal ein paar Tage auslüften...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Meine Box kam am Donnerstag.
Gestern das erste mal im Einsatz.
Und so viel sei verraten, die Gummis fangen.

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

So, der erste Testbericht is da. TrimmiBerlin hat die Balzer SHIRASU Photo Print Shads ausführlich getestet. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Danke an TrimmiBerlin für den tollen Testbericht #6

-------------------------------------

Testbericht Balzer SHIRASU Photo Print Shads von TrimmiBerlin​
*Produktdaten:*
Balzer SHIRASU PHOTO PRINT SHADS in 10cm, 13cm und 17cm





*Zu meiner Person:*
Ich bin Robert Baer, bin 33 Jahre alt und lebe in Berlin. Mein Haus- und Testgewässer ist der Neuendorfer See, sowie die Spree zwischen Leibsch und Briescht. Meine bevorzugte Angelmethode ist das Spinnfischen mit Metallködern. Gummifisch- und Wobblerangeln ist nicht unbedingt meins






*Erster Eindruck*
Für die Augen eine Freude, für die Nase ein Graus

Der Shad 
Flossen, Schuppen, Augen, Fischdekor alles vorhanden und sehr realistisch. Das neue Verfahren hält was es verspricht.
Die Gummimischung ist fest, beeiträchtigt aber nicht das Spiel des Shads.

Auf jeden Fall machen die Shads den Eindruck das der Fangerfolg nicht lange auf sich warten lassen wird.
Und so sollte es auch sein...






*Der erste Test am Wasser.*
Die Bedingungen waren meiner Meinung nach nicht so optimal zum Fische fangen. Der starke Regen der letzten Tage hat den Wasserstand stark ansteigen und das Wasser an sich wenig sichtig werden lassen.

Um mir den Lauf anzuschauen, habe ich einen Shad vor mir durchs Wasser gezogen und war sofort begeistert. Der Shad Flank sehr aufreizend und der Schwanzteller scheint fast zu rotieren, so sehr spielt er unter Zug. Die erste halbe Stunde probierte ich mich durch die verschiedene Köder und stellte fest das alle Größen sehr druckvoll arbeiten. 

Als ersten Testköder wählte ich die Regenbogenforelle in 13cm Größe am 10 Gramm Jigkopf. Es passierte zunächst nicht viel, aber ich war mir sicher, das heute noch ein Räuber ans Band geht. Den ersten Drill lieferte mir dann aber kein Hecht, sondern eine Reuse, die wohl jemand vor einiger Zeit im Wasser „verloren“ hatte. 






Nachdem die Reuse aus dem Gewässer entfernt war, dauerte es nur wenige Minuten bis der erste Räuber den Shad inhaliert hatte. Ein schöner Hecht, der nach einem Foto, noch im Wasser released wurde. Der nächste Wurf brachte sofort wieder einen Räuber an den Haken. Leider stieg der Fisch nach ein Paar Sekunden im Drill aus.  Nach ca. einer Stunde angeln beendete Ich den kurzen Ausflug aufs Wasser.  

4 Tage und einige starke Regenfälle später versuchte ich ca. 2 Stunden lang mein Glück in der Spree bei Alt-Schadow. Leider haben auch hier die Regenfälle der letzen Tage das Wasser sehr hoch, trüb und vor allem sehr schnell fließend werden lassen.	

Auf den 17 cm Shad im Hechtdekor gab es einen Fehlbiss, ansonsten ging hier nichts. Am Abend ging es mit meinem Schwager und einem Kollegen (Spinnfischverweigerer) noch 	einmal für zwei Stunden mit dem Boot auf den See hinaus. Wärend meine Mitangler erfolglos Spinner, Wobbler und „normale“ Gummis fischten, konnte ich in gleicher Zeit mit der 13cm Regenbogenforelle einige Bisse verzeichnen und einen 59cm  Hecht, für die Küche, zum Landgang verleiten.






Am Freitag dem 28.07.2017 sollte der Tag mit einem Abstecher zu unseren Polnischen 	Nachbarn beginnen. Da die Forellenanlage in Jamlitz auf dem Weg liegt, wurden kurzerhand 	ein Paar Ruten eingepackt.

Am Forellenteich angekommen musste ich feststellen das ich die Printshads vergessen habe und mir nur Spinner und die Regenbogenforelle in 13cm (ja ich habe mich verliebt) zur Verfügung standen um mit der Spinnrute zu fischen.

Von den Bissen her, war die Regenbogenforelle allen anderen Ködern (Spinner, Wobbler, Mais, Tauwurm) klar überlegen. Leider war die Größe nicht passend für die Teichforellen, so das am Ende nur einer, der Gefühlten 200 Bisse, verwertet werden konnte.






Interessant war die Tatsache das die Forellen so vernarrt in den Shad waren, das sie sich so im Schwanzteil verbissen haben das man sie komplett aus dem Wasser heben konnte.

Ich denke mit der 10 cm Version hätte man richtig gut Punkten können.
Am Abend ging es dann noch einmal für ca. 2 Stunden auf den Neuendorfer See.

Dieses mal wurden wieder alle Dekore und Größen durchgetestet. Nachdem lange Zeit nichts passierte, montierte ich wieder die Refo in 13 cm. Und schon gab es wieder Bisse. Leider blieb kein Fisch hängen. Und zu allem Übel war nach einem Biss der Shad ohne Schwanzteller. Mein neuer „Lieblingsköder“ war hin. Ich montierte den 13cm Shad im Gründlingsdekor. Auch mit diesem Köder gab es einige Bisse, wovon leider keiner Verwandelt werden konnte.

Plötzlich hatte der Kollege meines Schwagers einen Hecht gehakt. Als ich mir seinen Köder anschaute, stellte ich fest das er sich den Shad mit  Hechtdekor in 10cm Größe montiert hatte. Der Shad brachte Ihm noch einen weiteren Hecht ans Band. Und Schon war er vom Spinnfischervirus infiziert. Mein Schwager bliebt mit Spinnern und „normalen“ Gummis, ohne Biss, Schneider. 

Viele Bisse und Zwei Hechte von 55 cm und 63 cm standen am Ende für die Printshads auf der Liste. Ich bin bis jetzt Vollkommen von der Fängigkeit der Shads überzeugt und bin mir sicher sie auch nach dem Testzeitraum weiter zu nutzen.






Am 29.07.2017 konnte ich leider nur in brütender Mittagshitze und bei wolkenlosem Himmel Spinnfischen gehen. Nach ca. 1,5 Stunden ohne Fischkontakt auf sämtliche Köder, brach ich das Angeln ab.

Der 05.08. sollte mich an ein neues Gewässer führen. Der Dahme-Umflut-Kanal zwischen Leibsch und dem Köthener See war das Ziel. Leider war der Ausflug nicht von Erfolg gekrönt und bis auf einen Barsch, der wieder abdrehte, Interessierte sich kein Räuber für den Köder.

Am  06.08. ging es dann in der Frühe aufs Wasser. Zur Verstärkung habe ich mir einen Angelkollegen aus Berlin mit ins Boot geholt.

Wir waren erst wenige Minuten unterwegs, da hing der erste Hecht. Mit einer Größe von 46 cm kein Riese aber immerhin entschneidert und der Printshad hat wieder gezeigt das er fängig ist. Und dann passierte es, mein Kollege bekam einen Biss. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ein 63 cm lange Hecht sicher gelandet werden. 

Das war der erste Fisch in meinem Boot, seit Erhalt der Printshads, der auf einen anderen Köder gefangen wurde. 

Gegen 11 Uhr habe ich mit dem 17 cm Shad im Hechtdekor, einen Knüppel gehakt. Beim ranpumpen, durchbrach plötzlich ein Hechtmaul die Oberfläche. Also doch kein Knüppel sondern ein Hecht, der die Schwanzflosse quer gestellt hat und sich einfach ohne Gegenwehr, ranziehen ließ. Dann schraubte sich der Fisch komplett aus dem Wasser und zeigte seine Größe von geschätzten 80 cm. 

Nach dem Sprung erschlaffte die Schnur und das war´s. Der Fisch war weg. Bis auf ein paar weitere Bisse auf die Shads in 10 cm und 13 cm, passierte an diesem Tag nichts mehr.

Am 12.08. ging es am Vormittag mit dem Boot in Richtung Leibsch. Hechte und Barsche ließen sich leider keine blicken, aber dafür konnte die Bachforelle in 10 cm einen 59cm Rapfen ans Band locken. 








Nachdem ich jetzt mit den 10 cm und 13cm Versionen gut gefangen habe, blieb nurnoch der 17 cm Shad. Also habe ich mir Mittagszeit meine Spinnrute genommen, den 17 cm Hecht montiert und habe ich auf den Weg zum Wasser gemacht. Mit dem Boot ging es in eine ruhige Bucht, in der es schon seit ich denken kann, immer Hechte gab. Und so sollte es auch sein. Ein schöner Hecht von gut 70 cm Biss direkt vor dem Boot. Trotz Stinger konnte ich den Fisch nicht haken. Das einzige was blieb war ein bis zur Mitte aufgeschlitzer Shad, der dennoch genauso lief, wie am ersten Tag. Also blieb ich bei dem Shad und sollte nach einer Stunde belohnt werden. Ein 62 cm Hecht packte sich den Köder und blieb um Haaresbreite am Stinger hängen. 

Ab jetzt war für mich klar, das alle Printshads einen festen Platz in meinen Köderboxen bekommen. Fangen tun sie alle. Und ich Freue mich jetzt schon darauf  mit den 17cm Shads die dicken Herbstmuttis zu verführen.

Heute, am 20.08. sollte für mich der letzte Tag zum testen sein. Starker Wind und kaum Zeit, machten das angeln sehr unangenehm. Leider gab es bei mir nur zwei Fehlbisse aber ein Freund fing auf einen 17cm Printshad einen ca. 40 cm Hecht.






*Mein Fazit: *
Gefühlt, nicht gezählt, habe ich mit den Printshad viel mehr Fischkontakte gehabt wie mit meinen Metallködern. Auch wenn die Fehlbissquote höher war als mit Spinner, Blinker und Co, hatte ich mit den Shads viel mehr Spaß am Wasser. Allein die Bissspuren in den Shads sorgten jedes mal wieder für Adrenalin.
Ich als Gummifischmuffel bin restlos von den Shads überzeugt und werde meine seit Jahren so geliebten Metallköder ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, öfter mal zu Hause lassen.







Jeder Gummimuffel sollte es wie ich machen und einfach mal NUR die Shads einpacken und los ziehen. Ich bin mir sicher das sich so noch der ein oder andere Gummifreund finden lässt.

Zu den Shads gab es auch ein paar Jigköpfe. Auch diese konnten mich überzeugen. Die Haken sind scharf und biegen auch nicht so leicht auf. Bevor der Haken komplett aufbog, riss meine WFT Plasma mit 22KG Tragkraft. (siehe Bild mit Gründlingdekor)

Das ganze war für mich nicht nur ein Test, sondern viel mehr das Endecken neuer „Angel“Horizonte. Vielen Dank dafür!

Petri Heil 
Robert alias TrimmiBerlin


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

grins - da ist einer angefixt worden ;-))))))))


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Glückwunsch den Auserwählten 

 Die Dinger erinnern mich irgendwie an eine Neuauflage der guten alten Renosky Shads -  was ja per See nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*Video zum Anglerboard-Ködertest: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Es folgt der nächste Testbericht zu den Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads von Boardie oh-nass-is. 
Ganz am Ende des Testberichts findet ihr auch noch ein Video 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und gucken! 

------------------------------

Testbericht Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads von oh-nass-iss​
*Produktdaten:*
Balzer SHIRASU PHOTO PRINT SHADS in 10cm, 13cm und 17cm






Schon zwei Tage nach der Ankündigung, dass ich einer der Tester sein darf, stellte mir der freundliche Postbote ein Päckchen mit dem heiß erwarteten Inhalt zu.

Schnell ausgepackt und siehe da, die Firma Balzer hat sich nicht lumpen lassen und noch eine kleine Tacklebox für die Shads und Jigköpfe draufgepackt.






Da lagen Sie nun: jeweils 4 Shads in 10cm, 13 und 17cm mit den dazu passenden Jigköpfen.

Die „Großen“: 
liegen in den Ausführungen „Barsch“, „Gründling“, „Bachforelle“ und „Hecht,

die „Mittleren“: 
in „Barsch“, „Gründling“, „Bachforelle“ und „Regenbogenforelle

sowie die „Kleinen“:
in „Hecht“, „Weißfisch“, Bachforelle und „Regenbogenforelle“ vor.

*Der erste Eindruck:*
was soll ich hier am Bodden mit solchem Kleinkram! ;-)
aber gut sehen sie ja aus die „kleinen Hüpfer“
der Geruch nach Chemie verfliegt hoffentlich schnell.
Aber der Reihe nach.

Rein von der Optik gefallen mir die Shads sehr gut. Das Design ist sehr natürlich und kommt den zu simulierenden Beutefischen sehr nah. Die Augen sind sehr schön hervorgehoben und setzen somit für den Jäger einen guten Reizpunkt. Die Brustflossen sind nicht nur „aufgemalt“, sondern stehen ein wenig von der glatten Gummifläche ab. Dadurch geben sie dem Shad etwas mehr Struktur und Natürlichkeit. Die Gummis sind schön weich, was dem Aufziehen der Jigköpfe entgegen kommt. Dennoch machen sie aber beim „Zieh und Biegetest“  einen vertrauensvollen Eindruck.

Leider ist beim Aufziehen des Jigkopfes beim 13er „Gründling“ die „Farbe“ verrutscht, sodass der unbehandelte „weiße“ Grundkörper zum Vorschein kam. Dadurch konnte man gut sehen, dass die Shads im Nachhinein bedruckt wurden. Es sieht fast so aus, als ob eine gummierte Folie um den Gummikörper geklebt wurde. Leider blieb an diesem Shad, im vorderen Drittel links oben, genau an der Stelle, wo mein Daumen beim Aufziehen saß, ein weißer Fleck übrig. Ich schiebe das aber auf mein Unvermögen beim Aufziehen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mit dem Daumen zu viel Druck ausgeübt. Der Übergang vom Körper zum Schaufelschwanz ist sehr flexibel ausgeführt, was aber dem Köderspiel meiner Vermutung nach, zugutekommen wird.

Also ab ans Wasser und rauf auf den Bodden.
Der erste Test erfolgte mit dem Shad in 13cm Regenbogenforellendesign. Die Bedingungen waren so „na ja“. Ein recht starker Südwestwind machte das Ködergefühl in der Drift ein wenig schwierig. Trotzdem gab es beim dritten Wurf schon den ersten Anfasser. Leider hat der Fisch den Köder hinter dem Haken erwischt, was mich dazu brachte einen Angsthaken anzubringen. Ein paar Minuten später saß dann der nächste Biss. Ein schöner Barsch von genau 30cm hat versucht, sich die 13er Regenbogenforelle einzuverleiben und blieb dabei am Stinger hängen.






Ein paar Würfe später hing der nächste Barsch. Dieser Fisch hatte ebenfalls den  Stinger gepackt.






Da die Wetterbedingungen nicht besser wurden, bin ich etwas dichter unter Land gefahren und habe den 10er Gummi in Hechtdesign ausprobiert. Wie schon erwähnt, fische ich normalerweise nicht mit solch kleinem „Spielzeug“! In diesem Fall wurde ich aber eines Besseren belehrt. Dieser kleine Hecht-Shad brachte mir und meinen Mittestern während der gesamten Testphase mehr als 10 schöne Hechte. Da ich hier nicht alles posten kann, nachfolgend der erste Fisch, den ich gleich nach dem Umsetzen des Bootes, gefühlt beim ersten Wurf, überlisten konnte.






Der nächste Test fand dann bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und „Ententeich“ auf dem Bodden statt. Um das Köderspiel an der Rute gut zu erfühlen, habe ich eine leichte Spinnrute mit 40g Wurfgewicht gewählt. Mit dieser Rute konnte man die Wackelbewegungen (flanken) aller Ködergrößen sehr gut durch den Blank der Rute in der Hand spüren. An diesem Tag habe ich mich auf die großen Shads konzentriert, aber als Referenz auch den 10er „Hechtkiller“ in Hechtdesign probiert. 

Der Kleine brachte mir an diesem Tag „leider“ nur Barsche. Dafür machten die 17er Gummis an diesem Tag richtig Spaß! Bis auf das Barschdesign gab es auf alle anderen Farben schöne Bisse und Fische. Meiner Meinung nach war das Design der Shads an diesem Tag egal. Wenn Hechte Lust hatten, dann haben sie auf alle Farben gebissen.











Ein weiterer Test folgte auf Zander. An diesem Tag ging leider überhaupt nichts. Nach über 6 Stunden ausgiebigem testen, auch mit andern Ködern, gab es nicht einen einzigen Anfasser. Wahrscheinlich hatte wieder einmal ein Wetterumschwung, mit einhergehenden Luftdruckänderung, den Fischen auf den Magen geschlagen.

Genau das gleiche Spiel folgte auf der Ostsee. Dort habe ich versucht, den 10er Shad in Bachforellen-und Weißfischdesign als Nachläufergrundmontage und auch als Beifänger über dem Pilker einzusetzen. Als Kontrolle hatte ich jeweils eine Rute mit meinen sonstigen Favoriten parallel mitlaufen. Auch dieses Mal hatte ich keinen Erfolg. Außer einigen untermaßigen Dorschen am Beifänger (Twister), gab es nichts für mich zu holen.  Nur die Plattfische am Buttvorfach machten mir an diesem Tag Freude. Das ist dann aber eine andere Geschichte.

Jetzt komme ich zum letzten Teil meines Tests. Und zwar der Möglichkeit die Shads nach Hechtattacken wieder zusammen zu flicken.

Wie man hier sieht, haben den kleinen 10er Hecht ein paar Fische ganz gut zugesetzt.






Nach ein paar Tropfen Sekundenkleber war der „Kleine“ fast wieder wie neu:






Den „Großen“ hatte es auch etwas erwischt.











Auch hier halfen ein paar Tropfen Kleber und das Teil war fast wieder wie neu.










An diesen Reparaturen kann man schön sehen, dass das aufgedruckte Design sehr robust ist und  auch nach diversen Attacken und Reparaturen immer noch fest am Platz sitzt.

*Fazit:*
Als Fazit kann ich festhalten, dass alle Ködergrößen eine sehr gute Köderpräsentation liefern. Ob langsam oder schnell geführt, hatte ich fast immer einen guten Kontakt zum Köder und das „Flanken“ und die Schaufelschwanzbewegungen wurden gut auf die Route übertragen. 

Einzig der Kleine, 10er Shad, benötigt eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit um sein verlockendes Köderspiel zu entfalten. Das ist aber bei den meisten Ködern dieser Größenkategorie nicht anders und dadurch auch kein Kritikpunkt.

Interessant fand ich, dass fast alle Bisse nicht beim normalen „durchleiern“ des Köders kamen. Fast jeder Fisch nahm den Shad in der Absinkphase. Dazu benutze ich eine schlampige Form des Faulenzens. 

Ich lasse den Köder nach dem Auswerfen bis fast auf den Grund sinken, starte den Köder mit 3-4 schnellen Kurbelumdrehungen und lasse ihn dann wieder bis kurz vor den Grund sinken. Und dann wieder von vorn.

Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden mit den „Shirasu Photo Print Shads“ und bin mir sicher, dass diese Köder auch in Zukunft ein Bestandteil meiner Gummisammlung bleiben werden. 

Vor allem kann ich sie ohne Bedenken als Hecht und Barschköder jedem ans Herz legen. Meine Tests auf Dorsch und Zander waren zwar einen Versuch wert, aber für diese Zwecke gibt es ja genügend andere Köder, die für speziell diese Zwecke entwickelt wurden. Und wenn ich nicht falsch liege, sollen die „Shirasu Print Shads“ ja vor allem den Hechten und Barschen gefallen.

Ich hoffe, Euch einen kleinen Überblick meiner Sicht auf die „Shirasu Print Shads“ vermittelt zu haben und wünsche alles 
Gute und Petri von der schönen Insel Hiddensee.

Beste Grüße und bis bald auf dem Wasser
Ralf


Ergänzend zum Testbericht hier dieses Video von der Boddenangelei mit den Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads

Video zum Anglerboard-Ködertest: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads


https://www.facebook.com/100009005161300/videos/vb.100009005161300/1806163053027183/?type=2&theater


----------



## Angler9999 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Ein guter Fangbericht und gut geschrieben Zeilen. Jedoch hätte ich noch gerne Informationen zu den benutzten Montagen. Wie viel Gramm Bleiköpfe habt Ihr benutzt, mit welchen Hakengrößen. Hält der Gummi auf dem Haken oder rutsch er?  Wie habt Ihr den Stinger befestigt?


----------



## oh-nass-iss (29. August 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Hallo Angler9999,

danke für die Anmerkungen.
Über die Größe der Haken und deren Gewicht habe ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, da ich die benutzt habe, die dem Paket beilagen. Falls ich mich richtig erinnere, waren Bleiköpfe in 10g, 15g und 20g dabei (vielleicht kann das jemand bestätigen, bin erst am WE wieder am Wasser). Und bei den Hakengrößen bin ich raus, aber vielleicht kann man das am angehängten Bild erkennen.
Die Haken halten sehr gut auf dem Gummi, da diese einen "Widerhaken/Dorn" besitzen, der das zurückrutschen gut verhindert.
Die Stinger baue ich mir aus 7x7 fexonit Ø0, 36mm und ca. 11kg Tragkraft. Bei großen Ködern gern auch bis 20kg Tragkraft. Als Drilling verwende ich meist den "Owner ST36", da diese eine leicht gebogene Hakenspitze besitzen. Die richtige Größe wähle ich durch "ranhalten" an den Köder aus.
Befestigt werden die Stinger bei mir bei kleinen Ködern meist im hinteren Drittel unter dem Bauch. Bei Großen Köder gern auch mal nur im hinteren Drittel in der Seite gehakt.


Die Montagen wähle ich auch ganz simpel. Also keine "neumodische" "Finesse" wie "Dropshot, oder "Carolina". Einfach den Gummi am 50cm Stahlvorfach ran und los.

Auf der Ostsee einfach den "Twister" runter vom Pilkvorfach und kleinen Gummi drauf, oder als Schleppmontage mit "Running Boom", 100g Birnenblei und 1,5m 0,90mm Monovorfach hinter driftenden Boot gefischt.


Hoffe etwas weitergeholfen zu haben.
Beste Grüße
Ralf

edith: Bildanhang hat nicht geklappt, dann so https://picload.org/view/rwpgcddr/balzer_shirasu.jpg.html
Hoffe das ist erlaubt?!


----------



## Angler9999 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Vielen Dank, die beigelegten Haken kenne ich. 
Alles gut soweit.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Der nächste, sehr ausführliche Testbericht #6. Diesmal von Jörg alias "renrök"!

------------------------

Test- und Erfahrungsbericht zu Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads von renrök
​
Bereits zwei Tage nachdem ich vom anglerboard die Mitteilung erhielt, dass ich als Tester ausgewählt wurde, bekam ich das Paket zugestellt.

Dafür ganz klar: Daumen hoch!

Schnell ausgepackt, das sah ja schon mal richtig gut aus:







Geliefert wurden die Shads in einer stabilen Kunststoffbox.

Zur Verfügung gestellt wurden je 4 Gummifische in 10cm, 13cm sowie 17cm.

Dazu gab es passende Jighaken:
Je 4 Haken in 10 Gramm für die 10 cm und 13 cm Version,
sowie 3 Haken in 20 Gramm für die 17 cm Shads.

Somit wurde alles zur Verfügung gestellt, um sofort loslegen zu können. Einfach klasse.

*Der erste Eindruck beim Öffnen:*

Wow! Sehen die geil aus!

Meine Tochter meinte: Der sieht ja aus wie ein echter Fisch.
Und damit hatte sie vollkommen recht.
Die Optik war wirklich überzeugend.
So hab ich das noch nicht gesehen. Sehr, sehr nah dran am Original.
Sämtliche Dekors sahen aus wie ihre natürlichen Vorbilder. 

Auffällige Augen sowie hervorgehobene Brustflossen machen neben dem Fischmuster einen tollen und realistischen Eindruck.

Ob diese Detailtreue sein muss, soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Meiner Meinung nach kann es in klaren oder überfischten Gewässern durchaus das Detail sein, was den Fang ausmachen kann.

Persönlich bin ich nicht derjenige, der so ins Feine geht.
Aber warten wir mal ab.

Hinzu kommt laut Hersteller noch ein UV-reaktiver Bereich (Kopfbereich unten).


Was aber auch direkt auffiel:
Sie stinken!

Es kam ein starker chemischer Geruch aus Box.

Dies ist zwar oft auch bei anderen Gummiködern nicht anders, soll aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

Ob dies an dem Weichmacher an sich oder dem speziellen Herstellungsverfahren liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Also wurde die Box erstmal offen gelagert und die Shads gelüftet.
Dies ist meiner Meinung nach auch zwingend nötig, da der Geruch schon ziemlich stark ist.

Schauen wir uns die zur Verfügung gestellten Testobjekte erstmal näher an.

4 Modelle in 10 cm Länge





4 Modelle in 13 cm Länge





4 Modelle in 17 cm Länge






Mit den Dekoren:
Weißfisch (Rotauge)
Gründling
Bachforelle
Regenbogenforelle
Barsch
Hecht
sollten die wichtigsten Beutefische abgedeckt sein, die den Räubern in Ihrem Lebensraum vors hungrige Maul schwimmen.

Neben den zur Verfügung gestellten Längen in 10cm, 13cm und 17cm wird auch noch ein Modell in 23cm im Handel angeboten.
Dieses war aber nicht Umfang der Testmodelle.

Hier mal im direkten Größenvergleich:





Sehen wir sie uns unter UV-Licht an:






Nach heutigem Wissenstand geht man von einem UV-Sehvermögen bei Fischen aus.
Also durchaus ein Detail, was stechen kann.

Ich musste sie natürlich auch auf die Waage legen.

Dabei stellte ich fest, dass die

10 cm Shads zwischen 6g und 7g wiegen,





12 cm Shads zwischen 12g und 14g wiegen,





17 cm Shads zwischen 35g und 37g wiegen.






Also nur minimale Abweichungen.
Wenn ich jetzt mal beispielhaft den 17cm Shad als Hechtköder nehme und ihn an einem 20 Gramm Kopf montiere, komme ich auf ein Ködergewicht von 56 Gramm.

Also alles im Rahmen, wie es sein soll.

Was ebenfalls sofort auffällt: Die Gummimischung macht einen wertigen Eindruck.
Die Shads sind flexibel aber dabei nicht schwabbelig.

Insgesamt fühlt sich der Shad stabil und haltbar an.
Hoffentlich kann er dies im Paxistest mit Hecht- und Zanderzähnen unter Beweis stellen.

Was die Langlebigkeit der Fischdekore angeht, kann im Testzeitraum von gut 5 Wochen kein Aussage kräftiges Ergebnis zu Stande kommen.
Bin aber wirklich mal gespannt, wie die Details nach einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung aussehen.

Ebenso habe ich mich nicht getraut, die Shads mit Gummiködern anderer Hersteller zusammen zu lagern.
Weiß nicht, ob sie sich untereinander verstehen.
Einfach probieren und eventuell Totalverluste durch Aufweichen der Gummis zu riskieren, wollte ich nicht.
Hierzu wäre es schön, wenn Balzer etwas zu diesem Thema sagen könnte.

Ebenso wie zur Salzwasserverträglichkeit.
Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der Weißfisch gut als Hering durchgehen könnte.
Werde das nächstes Jahr in Norwegen testen.


Nachdem die Shads nun trocken begutachtet wurden, musste ich natürlich am selben Abend sofort los.
Wie heißt es so schön: Nur ein nasser Köder fängt.

Also zog es mich an die Ruhr bei Arnsberg.

Hier zeigten sich die Forellen nach der grandiosen Maifliegenzeit aktuell ziemlich zickig.
Was lag also näher, als den bewährten Wobblern und Spinnern mal eine Pause zu gönnen, und das 10 cm Testmodell zu versuchen.

Ich entschied mich für das Hechtdekor.
Warum? Kann ich nicht sagen, war ne reine Bauchentscheidung.

Der befischte Bereich weicht an dieser Stelle von dem typischen Flußbett der Ruhr ab.
Beding durch einen Zulauf befindet sich eine etwa 2 Meter tiefe Rinne in der Flußmitte.
Hier habe ich schon des Öfteren Forellen fangen können.
Beim nächtlichen Aalangeln hat es mir an dieser Stelle vor zwei Jahren die komplette Rute aus dem Ständer gerissen und mich am Ufer ziemlich verdutzt aus der Wäsche gucken lassen.
Ob dies eine große Barbe oder gar ein Wels war, kann ich nur spekulieren.
Auf jeden Fall sollten hier neben Forellen, Döbeln und Äschen auch andere Flossenträger vorkommen.

Hier der Gewässerabschnitt des ersten Einsatzes…





Hier der montierte Shad





Auf diesem Bild sieht man deutlich die straffe Flexibilität des Köders.

Also konnten die Shads neben den geplanten Seen auch noch in einem Fluss getestet werden.

Mein erster Eindruck im Fließgewässer war durchweg positiv.
Auch in der Strömung lief der Shad ordentlich.
Das habe ich auch schon ganz anders erlebt, insbesondere bei kleinen Gummifischen.

Der mitgelieferte 10g Haken war aber für meinen Bereich etwas überdimensioniert.
Aber da kann jeder für sich selbst die richtige Kombination finden.

Auf jeden Fall läuft der Shad sowohl im ruhigen als auch im Fließwasser sehr gut.
Das kleine Modell zeigt dabei ein gefälliges Flanken aber kein ‚Geflatter‘ des Schwanzes.

Der erste Test verlief mit einem Nachläufer und einem Fehlbiss recht bescheiden.





Aber auch andere Köder (Wobbler und Spinner) hatten an den Tagen zuvor nicht wirklich besser abgeschnitten.

Da ich nicht aufgeben wollte, ging ich am nächsten Abend erneut mit diesem Shad an gleicher Stelle auf Tour.
Und was soll ich sagen? Im letzten Büchsenlicht knallte mir diese Bachforelle von 47 cm ans Band:






Wohl etwas glücklich, dass die Forelle gehakt wurde. Hatte zuvor schon das Gefühl, dass es zwei Anfasser gegeben hatte.
Ist bestimmt nicht der Zielfisch dieses Köders. Zumal wir hier nur mit einem Einzelhaken fischen dürfen. Ein ‚Angstdrilling‘ hätte die Bissausbeute durchaus erhöhen können.
Die Forelle hatte übrigens 4 Weißfische (Elritzen und Döbel konnte ich bestimmen) im Magen.

Das war schon mal ein klasse Beginn!

Als nächstes ging es ins Allgäu an den Bannwaldsee.

Auf diesen Urlaub und den Einsatz der Shads hatte ich mich richtig gefreut.
Was soll ich sagen? Bedingt durch Dauerregen sowie viele Gewitter fiel das (Test)-Angeln sprichwörtlich ins Wasser.
Leider darf der See nur vom Ufer beangelt werden. Der hohe Wasserstand und das aufgeweichte Ufer machten ein vernünftiges Spinnfischen nahezu unmöglich.
Schade, ich hätte hier gerne mehr zu dem Bericht beigetragen aber es war nicht zu ändern.

Das nächste Gewässer war der Schweriner See.
Das klare Wasser war genau die richtige Umgebung für die Testobjekte.
Die Aktion der Shads konnte genau beobachtet werden.
Hier zeigte sich für alle Längen ein hervorragendes Laufverhalten.
Ein ausgeprägtes Flanken und ein lebhaftes Spiel des Schwanzes dürften den Räubern gefallen.

Alle drei Größen (10 cm, 13 cm und 17 cm) kamen zum Einsatz.
Wie bereits vorher bei dem ‚Kleinen‘ festgestellt, zeigten auch die größeren Modelle die flexible Straffheit.

Ich entschied mich für das Forellendekor und hoffte, dass es den Hechten und Zandern ebenso gefällt.


Mit dem Ergebnis hätte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet.
Insbesondere, da ich den Schweriner See noch nie befischt hatte.

Im Schweriner Innensee konnte ich diesen 86er Hecht erbeuten, der auf das 17 cm Modell hereinfiel.







Zwei Tage später konnte ich noch einen Hecht von etwa 75 cm auf diesen Köder bekommen.

Leider kann ich kein Bild von den Bissspuren am Shad präsentieren, da ich den Köder an einem Unterwasserhindernis verloren habe.
Im Bereich einer ausgedehnten Flachwasserzone hatte sich der Shad am Grund verhakt. Beim Versuch den Hänger zu lösen, wurde die Schnur vermutlich von Muscheln durchgescheuert und riss.
Also ein Testobjekt weniger.


Entschädigt wurde ich beim abendlichen Angeln vom Steg.

Mit dem 7 cm Modell konnte ich schöne Barsche fangen.
Mehrere über 30 cm und einen von knapp 43 cm.






Zwischendurch gab es immer wieder mal einen Einsatz am Möhnesee.









Zusammen mit zwei Kumpels wurde ein Nachmittag mit Schleppfischen sowie aktivem Wurfangeln verbracht.

Da wir ein Aussage kräftiges Ergebnis erzielen wollten, fischte ich mit den Testobjekten, ein Kumpel nahm einen Nils Master Wobbler und der andere schwörte wie immer auf seinen Favoriten (Maräne am Drachkovitch System).
Zum Schleppen wurde etwa drei Meter vor dem Köder ein 40 Gramm Blei eingeschlauft.
Die Schlepprunde ergab lediglich einen Hechtteenager, der allerdings auf die Maräne ging.

Nun aber zum aktiven Wurfangeln, bei dem wir einige schöne Kanten angeworfen hatten.
Der Wobbler wurde von meinem Kumpel gegen einen Shad von Profi Blinker ausgetauscht und ich wechselte von 17 cm auf 13 cm.

Mein Print Shad sowie die Maräne am System brachten je einen Hecht von 
etwa 70 cm.
Mehr ging an diesem Tag nicht.


*Fazit:*

Die Optik der Shirasu Print Shads ist wirklich sensationell.
Näher am Original geht es nicht!


Ein paar Worte zur Aktion der Shads.
Sowohl im Fließwasser als auch im Stillwasser laufen die Shads ohne Beanstandung.
Auffälliges Flanken sowie der lebhaft spielende Schwanz dürften Schlüsselreize der Raubfische ansprechen.
Die wertige Gummimischung dürfte mit dafür verantwortlich sein.
Hier gibt es nichts auszusetzen.

Klar lassen Hechtzähne auch bei diesen Ködern entsprechende Spuren zurück.
Mehrere erfolgreiche Drills sind aber durchaus möglich.

Der Einsatzzweck lag bei mir hauptsächlich beim aktiven Wurfangeln.
Dabei war ich mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden.
Forelle, Barsch und Hecht konnten von mir mit den Testködern gefangen werden.
Die Shirasu Print Shads werden einen festen Platz in meiner Köderbox finden.
Persönlich werde ich in Zukunft immer den ein oder anderen Testköder mit am Wasser haben.

Vielleicht bietet sich dann das folgende Bild, was wir doch alle sehen wollen.






In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und allseits ne krumme Rute

Jörg




*Kurz noch ein paar Worte zu meiner Person:*

Ich würde mich als klassischen Allround Angler bezeichnen.
Zur großen Leidenschaft gehört das Fliegenfischen. Wozu auch das Binden verschiedenster Fliegenmuster gehört.
Ebenso gerne gehe ich mit der Spinnrute die Ruhr ab oder setzte mich stationär ans Ufer und genieße die Natur.

Des Weiteren bin ich des Öfteren am Möhnesee unterwegs, wo ich den Hechten und Barschen nachstelle.

Mindestens einmal im Jahr (eher öfter) geht es mit Kumpels nach Schweden und mit der Familie im Urlaub regelmäßig nach Norwegen.
Alle Familienmitglieder haben dabei großen Spaß an der Fjord- und Meeresangelei.

Hoffe, ich habe keinen gelangweilt!


----------



## Angler9999 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Schöner Bericht, gut zu lesen.
Danke


----------



## menorge (1. September 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

An dieser Stelle sagen wir von Balzer schon mal herzlichen Dank für diese tollen Berichte.
Es hat uns sehr gefreut, den Testanglern ein wirklich sehr fängiges Paket zur Verfügung gestellt zu haben.
Wir wünschen euch auch zukünftig viel dicke Fische.

Grüße vom Balzer Team und danke auch ans Anglerboard-Team für die professionelle Unterstützung


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Der nächste Testbericht. Diesmal aus der Schweiz von Boardie Yveless.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen 

---------------------------------------------

Testbericht Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads von yveless​
*Produktdaten:*
Balzer SHIRASU PHOTO PRINT SHADS in 10cm, 13cm und 17cm







Hey es hat geklappt! Wir werden den Printshad testen! 
Was für eine tolle Nachricht!
Nach einigen Tagen des Wartens, hielten wir endlich die heissersehnten Printshads in der Hand. Der erste Eindruck; Hammer Dekore! 

Wir haben zu Testen folgende Dekore erhalten:
Gründling





Barsch





Bachforelle





Weissfisch





Hecht





Die Dekore sehen echt super realistisch aus! Die Gummimischung macht einen sehr strapazierfähigen Eindruck. Was uns aber besonders gut gefallen hat, war die Lasur die über den Druck angebracht wurde. Damit sind auch die Augen überzogen. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass diese beim Aufziehen des Gummis oder nach einigen Fischen nicht gleich wegfallen. 

Wir haben alle Dekore in den Grössen 10cm, 14cm und 18cm erhalten. 
Das Eigengewicht der Köder beträgt:
10cm > 7 Gramm
14cm > 14 Gramm
18cm > 33 Gramm 

Der einzige Kritikpunkt den wir hierzu haben ist der Geschmack. Die Köder rochen nach dem Auspacken sehr stark nach Gummi. Jedoch verflüchtigte sich der Geruch nach ein paar Tagen. 

Vielleicht wird Balzer ja mal eine geflavourte Variante an den Markt bringen. Wer weiss,  Genug geredet! Ab ans Wasser!





(Ab ans Wasser, Köder testen!)

Der Köder flankt extrem zur Seite und macht unter Wasser so richtig Druck. Ideal für Hechte! Was uns bei der 10 cm Variante sehr gut gefiel, war seine "ruhige" Absinkphase bei einem Spinnstop. Dies macht das Faulenzen auf Barsche sehr interessant. Beim Einkurbeln flankt der Köder sehr stark, sobald man aber mit dem kurbeln aufhört, sinkt er beinahe ohne Bewegung nach unten. Die Aktion in dieser Absinkphase lässt sich sehr schön über das Gewicht des Bleikopfes bestimmen.
Nun ja, in der Theorie klingt das ja sehr gut aber fängt der Köder auch Fische?

Eindeutig Ja! Dieser wunderschöne Barsch konnte dem 10 cm Barschdekor nicht widerstehen!





(Tim`s Kirsche)

Der Biss kam knallhart in der Absinkphase! Mit einem 7 g Jigkopf bewegte sich der Köder kaum beim Absinken. Da musste der Barsch einfach zupacken!
Dieser Köder kann eindeutig für Grossbarsche eingesetzt werden. Wir denken, dass dieser Köder vor allem durch das unterschiedliche Gewicht des Jigkopfes sehr variabel gefischt werden kann.





(Tim`s Kraut-Hechtlein)
Hecht!
Jedoch konnten auch wir als Barschfans einige Hechte damit überlisten.
Beim Angeln auf den Hecht hat sich vor allem das monotone Einkurbeln als sehr fängig erwiesen. Die 14 cm und 18 cm Köder eignen sich dazu perfekt. 
Mit einem leichten Jigkopf oder der Shallowrig Montage können die Köder sehr flach über Kraut präsentiert werden, ohne dass der Lauf der Köder darunter leidet.





                                   (Tim`s Kraut-Hechtlein 2.0)
Wir denken, dass gerade dieser Köder auch in Gewässern mit einem sehr hohen Angeldruck immer noch den ein oder anderen extra Fisch bringen kann.
Wir haben die Köder ebenfalls am Bodensee getestet. Gerade der Bodensee ist mit Sichttiefen von bis zu 12 Metern und dem hohen Angeldruck, kein einfaches Gewässer und die Hechte sind sehr vorsichtig.
Die Bedingungen waren an diesem Tag leider auch nicht optimal für Hechte. 34 Grad Luft und 24 Grad Wassertemperatur bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Trotzdem konnten wir einige kleinere Hechte erwischen. Wir denken, dass dies vor allem an den supernatürlichen Dekoren liegt.





(Yves`s Flachwasser Hecht)
Der grössere frisst den kleineren… Dieser Hecht hat den 14 cm Shad im Hechtdekor sauber verputzt. Diesmal haben wir den Köder an einem Shallow Rig über einem Krautfeld angeboten. Mit langsamen Kurbelumdrehungen konnte Yves diesen Hecht zum Biss verleiten.





(Tim`s Bodensee Hechtlein)

In den Nachmittagsstunden versuchten wir unser Glück nochmals mit den 10 cm Shads auf Barsch. Jedoch fanden die Hechte eindeutig mehr gefallen an den Print Shads. So konnten wir einige kleinere Hechte überlisten, jedoch blieben die Grossen leider aus.

Unser Fazit zum Köder: Der Print Shad überzeugte uns auf ganzer Linie. Er ist eindeutig ein super Köder für Hechte. Wir konnten in unserem Test leider keine «Mutti» fangen, dafür fingen wir sehr viele kleine und mittlere Hechte. Ebenfalls sind wir überzeugt, dass er auch für das Angeln auf grosse Barsche gut geeignet ist. Die Dekore sind super realistisch, dies kann an schwierigen Angeltagen den Unterschied bringen! Wir werden uns sicherlich noch mehr mit diesem Köder auseinandersetzen.

Petri!
Tim & Yves

Der Testbericht steht auch auf der Webseite von Tim & Yves
www.barschtardos.com zur Verfügung!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Der nächste Testbericht ist da. Diesmal von Boardie Peh:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...balzer-shirasu-photo-print-shads-von-peh.html

Eine Übersicht zu allen Testberichten findet ihr hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/ausruest...photo-print-shad-erfahrungen-und-testberichte


----------



## JB_1985 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Servus, 

ich hab mir mal 2 shads zugelegt 17 cm und 13 cm. Ich hatte für beide shads nur einen 10 g Bleikopf. Ich fand das Köderspiel beim einfachen leiern super... nur wenn man ihn absinken lässt, arbeitet der Schwanzteller kaum. Braucht man für die Shads allgemein schwerere Köpfe?.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab mir mal 2 shads zugelegt 17 cm und 13 cm. Ich hatte für beide shads nur einen 10 g Bleikopf. Ich fand das Köderspiel beim einfachen leiern super... nur wenn man ihn absinken lässt, arbeitet der Schwanzteller kaum. Braucht man für die Shads allgemein schwerere Köpfe?.


Ich hatte nur beim kleinsten Shad diesen Eindruck. 10g wackelt schön, 5g flankt nur leicht. Beim 13er Shad hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er mit 10g gut läuft. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Bin wohl der letzte |rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Nachfolgend der Testbericht von Boardie Michael_05er

-----------

*Testbericht Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shad von Michael_05er​*
Im Juli 2017 wurde ich als einer von 12 Boardies für einen Test der Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads ausgewählt. Ich habe mich sehr gefreut und möchte erst einmal dem AB ein Lob und Dank aussprechen für diese Testaktionen, die ich persönlich immer interessant finde. Danke, dass Ihr Euch diese Arbeit macht! Nach der Nachricht, dass ich zu den glücklichen Testern gehöre musste ich auch nicht lange warten bis ein Riesen-Paket mit der Testbox ankam. Auspacken, begrabbeln und freuen war angesagt #6

*Erster Eindruck:*
Als erstes fällt natürlich auf, dass Balzer neben ein paar Jigköpfen auch gleich noch die passende Köderbox draufgelegthat. Die Box war auch sehr gut gefüllt, bei mir enthielt sie von jeder Größe 4 Gummifische, eindeutig mehr als ich erwartet hatte. Zusammen mit Box und Jigköpfen hat das Testpaket einen Wert von 40-50 Euro, da wurde nicht gespart! Respekt und Daumen hoch für dieses umfangreiche Paket!

*Zu den Shads: *
Die Form ist klassisch gehalten, ein breiter, flacher Rücken und ein kielförmiger Bauch versprechen einen stabilen, flankenden Lauf. Auge, Kiemendeckel und Brustflosse sind ausgeformt, der Schwanzteller hat ordentlich Masse und verspricht eine gute Aktion. Die Gummimischung ist flexibel, aber ziemlich fest. Ich mache mir keine Sorgen, dass die Shads leicht kaputtgehen könnten. Die Haltbarkeit der Gummis auf den Jigs war im ganzen Test hervorragend, ich hatte nicht einen verrutschten Köder zu beklagen. Auch Verwicklungen beim Auswerfen gab es nicht, das habe ich bei schlanken, weichen Gummis schon ganz anders erlebt. 
















Natürlich habe ich die Shads als erstes in Bezug auf die Optik bewertet. Und die gefällt mir richtig gut! Die aufgedruckten Dekors machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Meine Favoriten im Köderdesign sind in der Regel Barsch- und Weißfischdekor, und da fallen die Print Shads genau in mein Beuteschema. 
Vor allem das Rotaugen-Design hat mich begeistert: Silberweißer Bauch, zum Rücken hin immer stärker sichtbar werdende Schuppen mit zunehmendem Blauton, eine toll dargestellte Seitenlinie, dazu die rote Brustflosse als Fixpunkt. Mein absoluter Favorit! Die anderen Dekore gefallen mir auch sehr gut, gerade die Bachforelle ist mein zweiter Liebling geworden. Auch beim Hechtdesign sieht man schöne Details und kann den „Entenschnabel“ in Gedanken vervollständigen. Neben den extrem realistischen Dekors bewerte ich auch die Präzision des Aufdrucks sehr positiv. An den ausgeformten Stellen (Brustflosse, Auge) sitzt der Druck passgenau auf der Form. 






Einzig beim Barschdesign hätte ich mir eine schöne, rote Brustflosse als Hingucker gewünscht, aber da ist die Flosse leider nicht farblich abgehoben. Dafür haben aber alle Shads einen roten, UV-Aktiven „Kehlfleck“ als weiteren Hingucker, so dass es an Reizen wirklich nicht mangelt.

Soweit ich es beurteilen kann ist das Dekor auch stabil aufgebracht. Es wirkt, als sei der Druck als Folie um den Köder gelegt, aber ich musste schon sehr „piddeln“ um diese Folie an einer Stelle abzulösen. Die Spuren eines Hechtbisses haben nichts abgelöst, und auch bei dem kleinen Shad war nach zahlreichen Barschattacken keinerlei Ablösung zu erkennen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Aufdruck sich nicht löst, bevor nicht der ganze Shad den Geist aufgibt.

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir nur der Geruch der Köder. Die Shads verströmen einen ziemlich heftigen, scharfen Geruch nach Lösungsmitteln oder ähnlichem, der auch nach einigen Tagen an der frischen Luft nicht verflogen ist. Im Vergleich zu den mir bekannten Gummis fand ich das ziemlich unangenehm und war froh, die Köder in einer eigenen Box zu haben (und die Box geschlossen zu halten). Mit der Zeit hat der Geruch zum Glück nachgelassen.

Die Shads kamen in den Längen 10cm, 13cm und 17cm. „Nackt“ bringen sie ca. 7g, 14g und 35g auf die Waage. Den großen Shad habe ich mal mit einem Savage Gear 3D Herring in 19cm verglichen. Der Längenunterschied ist auf den ersten Blick kaum zu erkennen (und liegt zum Teil am Spitzkopf des Herring).






Auf der Waage ist der Unterschied aber deutlich, der Savage Gear Köder wiegt immerhin 45g, also deutlich mehr, und hat einen bereiteren Rücken. Die Balzer Shads sind also keine ausgewiesenen Schwergewichte. 






Montiert habe ich sie zum Teil auf die mitgelieferten Haken, zum Teil auf eigene. Die Qualität der Testhaken war absolut nicht zu beanstanden, schön scharf und mit einem kleinen Haken zum Festhalten des Köders. Die Kopfgewichte von 10g für die kleinen und 20g für die großen Shads fand ich für den Rhein (Einsatzgebiet Nr. 1) angemessen, für den Ringköbing-Fjord (Einsatzgebiet Nr. 2, flach, Stillwasser, krautig) aber zu schwer. Deswegen habe ich ein paar 5g bzw. 14g Jigköpfe aus meinem eigenen Vorrat hinzugefügt und die Köder gemischt montiert. Gerade bei den kleinen Shads saß die Hakenspitze dadurch etwas weiter hinten, was mir auch ein Stückchen besser gefiel.


Dann ging es endlich ans Wasser!

*Praxiseinsätze:*
*Erstes Testgebiet:* Der Rhein im Bereich Mainz bis Bingen, mein Hausgewässer. Kein einfaches Gewässer, es gibt immer wieder Schneidertage und der Köderverbrauch ist auch nicht ohne. Meine besten Fänge habe ich in der Regel mit Wobblern im Dunkeln gemacht, jetzt geht es im Hellen mit Gummi an den Fluss. Das Wasser ist bei uns meist sehr klar, die extrem realistischen Shads sollten also prima geeignet sein. Die ersten Würfe mit der 13cm-Bachforelle bestätigen meine Erwartung: Der Köder läuft bei verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten stabil durchs Wasser. Der dunkle Rücken und der gelbe Bauch bilden beim stark flankenden Lauf einen tollen Farbwechsel, der auch auf größere Entfernung einen starken optischen Reiz darstellt. Den stark propellernden Schwanzteller kann ich aufgrund der hellen Farbe als ersten Punkt schon auf größere Entfernung erkennen, wenn der Köder in Ufernähe kommt. Das dürfte einen guten Zusatzreiz darstellen, den ich so nicht erwartet habe. Insofern ist es in meinen Augen kein Nachteil, sondern ein Pluspunkt, dass die „Schwanzflosse“ nicht mit bedruckt ist. Auch das auf den ersten Blick etwas „blass“ wirkende Hechtdesign ist überraschend auffällig, da die Flanken leicht silbrig sind und in klarem Wasser deutliche Lichtreflexionen abgeben. Insgesamt gefallen mir die Shads auch am Waser sehr gut.

Den Fischen am Rhein gefallen die Shads auch gut, aber leider überwiegend den kleinen. Nachdem die ersten Versuche wegen Mistwetter und einer Kombination aus hohem Wasserstand und Unmengen treibendem Kraut nicht erfolgreich waren, hatte ich bei anschließendem Sommerwetter mehr Hoffnung. Tatsächlich haben bei fast jedem Wurf zahlreiche kleine Fische meinen Köder neugierig begleitet. Größenmäßig hat der 10cm-Shad gut in diese Schwärme gepasst, aber die Räuber haben sich nicht blicken lassen. Ein Wechsel auf den 17cm-Shad im Hecht-Design brachte ebenfalls Geleitschutz einiger Kleinfische. Die leben offenbar gerne gefährlich… Ein paar Würfe später gab es dann endlich eine Hecht-Attacke, in etwa fünf Meter Entfernung gut sichtbar. Leider blieb der Fisch nicht hängen. Schnell nochmal kurz angeworfen und ein paar Mal angejigt konnte ich hinter dem flankenden Jig mehrfach eine größere Hechtflanke aufblitzen sehen, bekam aber keinen Kontakt. Durchatmen, nochmal anwerfen und den Gummi reinleiern – immerhin ein Nachläufer. Bis vor meine Füße kam ein 70er Hecht hinterhergeschwommen und schaute sich den Gummi in Ruhe aus der Nähe an, während ich langsame Achten auf der Stelle in den Rhein malte. Leider entschied er sich gegen einen weiteren Biss, so dass mir außer ein paar Löchern im Shad und zittrigen Fingern nichts blieb.

Beim Test des 10cm-Shads mit den verschiedenen Kopfgewichten ist mir aufgefallen, wie unterschiedlich das Laufverhalten gestaltet werden kann. Beim Anjiggen oder Einleiern arbeitet der Schwanzteller des Shads sehr schön. Die Absinkphase habe ich aber komplett unterschiedlich beobachtet. Mit dem 10g-Kopf sinkt der Shad recht schnell zu Boden und arbeitet dabei auch schön mit dem Schwanz. Mit dem 5g-Kopf dagegen sinkt er natürlich deutlich langsamer, aber auch nur mit leichtem Kippeln und ohne Schwanzschläge ab. Man kann also mit zügiger Köderführung einen flüchtenden Beutefisch oder mit langsamer Führung einen sterbenden Kleinfisch imitieren. Mir gefällt es gut, mit einem einfachen Gummifisch so unterschiedlich fischen zu können. Man sollte hier also flexibel mit Kopfgewichten arbeiten, um die Fähigkeiten der Shads voll nutzen zu können.

Nachdem sich am Rhein keine weitere Räuber zum Biss überreden ließen kamen die Shads mit in den Dänemark-Urlaub in der Hoffnung auf Barsch und Hecht im *zweiten Testgebiet:*

Der Ringköbing Fjord in Westjütland, mit 300km² der größte Binnensee Dänemarks, ein flaches Gewässer mit viel Kraut- und Schilfbewuchs. Geangelt werden kann überall, wo man ans Wasser kommt, und das ist manchmal nicht einfach. Hauptsächlich stand Barschangelei auf dem Programm, und endlich auch mit Erfolg. Als „Gegenprobe“ war ein Angelkumpel aus dem AB dabei, der zur selben Zeit geurlaubt hat. Ich habe den 10cm-Shad gefischt, er mit kleinen Gummiködern am Dropshot-System. Leider habe ich gegen die Kleingummis am DS klar verloren, aber das schiebe ich nicht auf den Shad an sich. Zum einen waren alle gefangenen Barsche ca. 15-30cm groß, da ist der 10cm-Shad für den einen oder anderen einfach zu groß. Ich hatte zumindest die bessere Durchschnitttsgröße vorzuweisen und habe in erster Linie quantitativ verloren, womit ich gut leben konnte. Zum anderen habe ich als Hauptbeutefisch im Wasser und in einigen Barschen zahlreiche Stichlinge beobachten können, und da passt ein schlanker 2,5“-Gummi deutlich besser ins Beuteschema als der vergleichsweise massive Print Shad. Die Barsche waren nicht gerade in wilder Jagdstimmung (kein Wunder, es war ja genug Futter da), so dass ich mit der Köderführung experimentieren musste. Der 10g-Kopf brachte deutlich mehr Köderkontakt und –Kontrolle mit, aber am Ende war die extrem langsame Führung, die mit dem 5g-Kopf möglich war, der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Die Bisse kamen oft in der Absinkphase oder sogar in Ruhephasen, wenn der Köder am Grund lag. Mit dem relativ leichten Kopf konnten die Barsche den Köder gut einsaugen und vom Grund aufnehmen. Der erste Barsch hatte den Köder auch komplett inhaliert, die weiteren Barsche waren auch gut gehakt. 











Dafür, dass der Print Shad doch deutlich vom offenbar vorherrschenden Beutefisch abweicht hat er meiner Meinung nach gut gefangen. Gerade wenn man ein Gewässer mit größeren Barschen findet ist er mit seiner Variabilität sicher noch besser geeignet. Ich war jedenfalls absolut zufrieden. 

Eigentlich wollte ich im Urlaub auch den großen Shad zum Schleppen auf Hechte einsetzen, aber da nach den ersten Tagen nahezu konstant Schietwetter mit Windgeschwindigkeiten von 50km/h und darüber hinaus herrschten, musste ich mir das als Boots-Anfänger verkneifen. Erst am vorletzten Urlaubstag reichte es zu einer kurzen Ausfahrt mit einem nicht gerade vertrauenerweckenden Holzboot des örtlichen Museums. Nur zu zweit und mit Schwimmweste versteht sich!






Auch beim Schleppen machen die Shads eine gute Figur, man erkennt an den Rutenspitzen den aktiven Lauf. Da ich als Bootsanfänger durch den wieder aufkommende Wind sehr schnell kein Gefühl für die Schleppgeschwindigkeit mehr hatte, haben wir uns aufs Wurfangeln vom verankerten Boot verlegt. Schnell heranziehende dunkle Wolken haben wenig später auch diesen Versuch ohne Fischkontakt beendet. Das hatte ich anders geplant, aber so ist eben das Wetter an der Nordsee, und Sicherheit geht vor...

Nachdem ich bei der Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub im aktuellen Raubfisch einen Artikel gelesen habe, der Gummifischen eine bessere Bissausbeute beim nächtlichen Zanderfischen zusprach als den aktuell ja sehr beliebten Hardbaits, habe ich nochmal einen Tripp an den Rhein drangehängt. Zander ließen sich leider nicht blicken, aber an derselben Stelle haben drei Kumpels von mir wenige Tage zuvor mit Wobblern gemeinsam abgeschneidert. Die Zander sind einfach noch nicht so sehr in Stimmung bei uns. Grundsätzlich denke ich aber, dass der 13cm-Shad auch bei der nächtlichen Zanderjagd seine Stärken hat. Genug Druckwellen sendet er aus, und im klaren Wasser sieht man bei Mondschein auch die farblichen Reize gut genug. Wer den Köder „aufmotzen“ will kann das z.B. noch mit Glasrasseln tun. Der Shad hat genug Masse, um eine Rassel darin zu versenken. Für diese Angelmethode empfehle ich aber extrem leichte Jigköpfe. Ich hatte mir ein paar 5g-Köpfe eingepackt und war im Nachhinein betrachtet zu schwer unterwegs. Wenn man nicht gerade am Buhnenkopf voll in der Strömung fischt sollte man mit 2g oder weniger angeln, um den Köder schön langsam und in der oberen Wasserhälfte führen zu können. Mit den 5g hatte ich in 2-2,5m Wassertiefe immer mal wieder Grundberührung, selbst wenn ich stromabwärts geworfen habe.

*Fazit:*
Der Shad fängt auf jeden Fall seinen Fisch. Die verschiedenen Führungsmöglichkeiten, gerade beim kleinsten Shad, haben mich sehr beeindruckt. Mir hat das vor Augen geführt, dass man sich auch bei einem Gummifisch gründlich Gedanken machen sollte, wie man ihn präsentieren will. Der Print Shad bietet hier viele unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten, und die sollte man nutzen. Bei mir hat die Box einen festen Platz in der Angeltasche erhalten, und ich werde auch in Zukunft noch weiter mit ihnen angeln. Gerade am Rhein mit dem immer klarer werdenden Wasser habe ich Vertrauen in das realistische Dekor und werde damit bestimmt auch noch einige Fische fangen. Mit einem ganz bestimmten Hecht habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen 

Preislich liegen die Shads nach Recherchen im Netz im Bereich 1,90 Euro (für die 10cm-Variante) bis 3,90 Euro (für die 17cm-Variante). Damit gehören sie nicht zu den preiswerten Gummis, sprengen aber auch nicht den Rahmen nach oben. Meiner Meinung nach stellt das einen akzeptablen Preis dar für Köder, die mehr hermachen als der Standard und einen sehr haltbaren Eindruck machen. Insgesamt sind die Shads in der Form nicht so „realitätsnah“ wie andere mit allen Flossen etc. ausgestattete Köder (z.B. von Savage Gear), dafür aber im Dekor so nah am Original wie es nur geht. Ich kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, was den Raubfisch mehr überzeugt, für meinen Geschmack schlägt das überragende Dekor die Details in der körperlichen Ausarbeitung.

Petri Heil
Michael_05er


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Ködertester gesucht: Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads*

Mittlerweile ist auch der Testbericht von Boardie silvio.i veröffentlicht:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...r-shirasu-photo-print-shads-von-silvio.i.html

Silvio hat wieder mal ordentlich zugeschlagen - viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------

